# swift bolero ses fridge wont work on 12v - fault 2



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

my fridge works fine on gas and mains - but wont work on 12v - fault 2 - im pretty sure it has a fuse and a relay somewhere on the van - but i simply have run out of ideas where i might find them - any ideas chaps and chapesses ??


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Parted company with our Bolero about 18 months so can't be certain but I think there's an auxilliary fuse/relay box under the bonnet slightly right of centre as you look in.

Phil


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Is this with the engine running or not? Most MH's only run on 12v when the engine is running.
p-c


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

the idea is that it runs on 12v when you run the engine - its then that i am talking about - 12v will not engage unless the engine is running - so yes - when the engine is running - fault 2


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

how do i put a pic on here ? :idea: :?:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Are you on Swift Talk? If not, well worth signing up and often someone from Swift will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes not only am I on swift but I have a swift bolero group on the swift forum and I still can't get an answer on this problem


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello roadwarrior
I assume the 12v supply fuse to the fridge is OK


Theres 3 possible causes
1. The 12v element has failed - this will need to be replaced - fridge out job

2. The board in the back of the fridge has gone. Can be replaced without taking fridge out

3. the 12v feed to the board is not enought to energise the relay on the board. If you can take a look under the main fuse and distribution board in the van. In my Autocruise there is a box of elec tricks under one of the seats. the main fuses and trips are there. 

I had this problem a year or so ago and called an enngineer out who checked 1 and 2 but said they were all ok
When i lifted the main fuse board in the van I could see the problem. The spade terminal coming from under the fuse board (uder the fuse for the fridge main 12v feed) had overheatet and melteed the spade terminal and corroded it. Cleaning the terminal up on the board and then fitting a new terminal on the wire cured it.
If this has happened to you then fix as above and then run another thickish wire from this terminal via a piggy back spade to the board on the back of the fridge. This will stop it happeneing again

I hope this helps

Phill


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you Phil 
sounds interesting
my guess is 3 
i have a trip fusebox in the wardrobe which im guessing is 240 - i have a fuse box behind the driver on the outside of the bench seat , i have checked the fuse for that - but am i right in thinking it should be live on one end of the fuse - and is this the fuse box your thinking of ? 
it looks sealed inside - do i need it find a way in there to test it 
?


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

does anybody know where the fridge relay is ? i have established there is no power when the engine is running , i know there is a relay that switches power - but where is it ? im guessing its under the bonnet but i am damned if i can find it . idea please ?? :?:


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

*drivers side dashboard fusebox*

there are relays on the drivers dashboard in the drop down fuse box - what do they do ? thr manual has chosen to grey them out - no doubt on a need to know basis.. :roll:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The relays on the fusebox in the dashboard (drivers side) will be the original Fiat relays all relating to the base vehicle.

If you can't find anything under the bonnet then you could look at the back of the auxilliary fusebox which, on my Bolero, was located in the bench seat base directly behind the drivers seat. The front (visible) side is just the fuses so you would need to remove the wooden cover inside the seat base to expose the back of the fuse box to see if there are any relay there.

As I said in my earlier post I thought the relay was under the bonnet but the aux fusebox may be another place to try.

Phil


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't just look at the fuses . . Test them with a multimeter - I've been caught out with fuses which LOOKED ok but had failed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fridge relay is under the bonnet, in a black box near to the air filter, tucked up sort of half under the bodywork.

Inside that box there is a dual action relay and two fuses - that relay controls the fridge power supply and the power supply for the auto-retract for the step when the ignition is switched on....

That relay and it's antics were the original reason why I joined MHF years ago when my step would NOT retract.....

MHF members helped me then, so I joined....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-315821.html#315821

this post in particular from passionwagon....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-315892.html#315892

I hope that this helps, my suspicion would be that if your step still works on auto, then one fuse only will have gone, if not then both will have gone, replace them both then try again, if it still does not function then the relay may have failed....

Dave


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Error code 2 DC heater current is measured to be 75% below nominal current.
Voltage needs to be between 9.5V and 15.5V. Check connections, voltage and 20 Amp fuse to fridge.
If OK then it could be a problem with the DC Heater, the heater impedance should be about 1 Ohm.
If that is OK then the problem is the power board.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *roadwarrior1 said; * my fridge works fine on gas and mains - but wont work on 12v - fault 2 - im pretty sure it has a fuse and a relay somewhere on the van - but i simply have run out of ideas where i might find them - any ideas chaps and chapesses ??


any updates since you posted this a while ago (11th July 2014)?

Dave


----------

